# DIY C02 system for aquariums



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking of making a c02 system out of the elite mini filter (using it as a reactor) and using the yeast bottle as a diffuser. the cost of supplies is what is making me weary of trying it. if i got all the supplies, would anyone here want to help me out repaying some of the cost? i could order you the elite mini and modify it for the reactor, and i could make the diy yeast bottles as well. so basically i can build you the entire kit. i would probably sell each kit for like 25 dollars shipped. would anyone want to buy one? its a complete c02 system for your tank to make your plants look very nice and healthy.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

thats close to the cost of the crappy nutrafin systems... I'm sure some people would be interested, if you wanted to try something like DIY pressurized paintball systems then I think a lot of people would be interested. I tried yeast long long ago and out grew it fast. Pressurized doesn't need to be as expensive as people think it is.


----------

